# Jason Becker condition is gettin worse



## Zado (Feb 27, 2019)

It pains my heart


----------



## budda (Feb 27, 2019)

Fuck  he is the man.


----------



## devastone (Feb 27, 2019)

Not good news...


----------



## Drew (Feb 27, 2019)

Becker has been on borrowed time for more than two decades now, pushing three. He of all people, with his positivity, knows that every single new day he gets is a gift. It's a tragedy that someone with his talent lost it to ALS, but he's amazingly lucky to have lived as long as he has and to have continued to be able to make music, and I'm grateful we've been fortunate to have him as long as we have.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 27, 2019)

I’ve been dreading this day...


----------



## Albake21 (Feb 27, 2019)

Drew said:


> Becker has been on borrowed time for more than two decades now, pushing three. He of all people, with his positivity, knows that every single new day he gets is a gift. It's a tragedy that someone with his talent lost it to ALS, but he's amazingly lucky to have lived as long as he has and to have continued to be able to make music, and I'm grateful we've been fortunate to have him as long as we have.


Well said. It's true, he has lived a long a good life with the condition he's in. Still making music with ALS.... that's aboslultey amazing to me and we are so lucky to still have him with us. I've been dreading this day, but sadly we all should have known is was going to come sooner than later.


----------



## Surveyor 777 (Feb 27, 2019)

I didn't want to read that.


----------



## Soya (Feb 27, 2019)

Drew said:


> Becker has been on borrowed time for more than two decades now, pushing three. He of all people, with his positivity, knows that every single new day he gets is a gift. It's a tragedy that someone with his talent lost it to ALS, but he's amazingly lucky to have lived as long as he has and to have continued to be able to make music, and I'm grateful we've been fortunate to have him as long as we have.



Very true. A friend of mine was diagnosed with ALS and he was gone in less than 2 years.


----------



## Drew (Feb 27, 2019)

Soya said:


> Very true. A friend of mine was diagnosed with ALS and he was gone in less than 2 years.


He was given a year, as I recall. I have an uncle who was diagnosed a while back, given two years tops. That was maybe seven years ago, but it's starting to catch up with him.  We're just grateful for the time we have that we had no right to expect.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Feb 27, 2019)

I have never listened to any of his music, but I know he has influenced many. I hope he can get through whatever the issue might be right now behind the scenes. ALS is a bitch and to see someone like JB go to it is angering.


----------



## wakjob (Feb 27, 2019)

Yep, we can spend uncountable amounts of money on death, destruction, and despair...

but find a cure ancient diseases...nah!!!

I digress.


----------



## jaxadam (Feb 27, 2019)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> I have never listened to any of his music



Let me help you out.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Feb 27, 2019)

jaxadam said:


> Let me help you out.





well then, I am thoroughly impressed. Guess my night of practicing is going to be spent further researching his music


----------



## NoodleFace (Feb 27, 2019)

I see his music similar to that of Randy Rhoads. Inspired hundreds of thousands or even millions of guitarists worldwide after writing a very short catalog. Of course, Becker is still with us but at a very very limited capacity. He had a ton of potential, and the fact he still writes music to this day is incredible.

Hoping he pulls through. That's all we can do.


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Feb 27, 2019)

NoodleFace said:


> I see his music similar to that of Randy Rhoads. Inspired hundreds of thousands or even millions of guitarists worldwide after writing a very short catalog. Of course, Becker is still with us but at a very very limited capacity. He had a ton of potential, and the fact he still writes music to this day is incredible.
> 
> Hoping he pulls through. That's all we can do.




Randy was just the best. I look at dimebag the same, he didnt have a short of a catalog but he also had tons of untapped potential that has been wasted.


----------



## Vyn (Feb 27, 2019)

I still remember hearing this for the first time. I was 17 and getting lessons off of a local dude at the time who introduced me to Cacophany:


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 28, 2019)

Whether it's his ALS or something else affecting him, I am hopeful that Jason will be ok. We've been incredibly fortunate to get music from Jason even after his illness progressed. I feel like his passion for music has kept him going all these years.


----------



## Drew (Feb 28, 2019)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> well then, I am thoroughly impressed. Guess my night of practicing is going to be spent further researching his music


Oh man, check out his Perpetual Burn album. The tone and mix are so 80s it hurts... But the writing... Jesus. Altitudes starts off pretty impressive, and quickly gets more and more insane.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 28, 2019)

If there was a top 10 for essential shred albums, Perpetual Burn would easily make that list.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Feb 28, 2019)

And keep in mind how young he was doing Cacophony and that solo record with NO internet/youtube/etc. to learn from. Dude was insane and it's just crazy all that was taken away. Really saddening to read that FB message.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 28, 2019)

I still have my original Perpetual Burn cassette from back in the late 80's.


----------



## Joan Maal (Feb 28, 2019)

Sad news.. I hope he get better. 

I knew his history a few years ago and i get shocked


----------



## mastapimp (Feb 28, 2019)

I figured someone would have posted this by now, but here's what was shared on facebook last night regarding Jason's current state:

_For everyone who loves and is concerned for Jason:

Thank you so much for your good thoughts, prayers, meditations and well wishes. Jason has been dealing with, first, a collapsed lung, then an abscess in his lung, for which he has been taking antibiotics for several months. The antibiotics bring on side effects, like nausea, being short of breath, (which brings on panic attacks) increased heart rate and hearing loss, which comes and goes. Not easy, especially for someone withALS. Quite scary.

He is hanging in there and appreciates all your love. We are all grateful for your love and concern. Bless you all.
Pat Becker_


----------



## BenjaminW (Feb 28, 2019)

mastapimp said:


> I figured someone would have posted this by now, but here's what was shared on facebook last night regarding Jason's current state:
> 
> _For everyone who loves and is concerned for Jason:
> 
> ...


Given that we've gotten an update on Jason's health, I hope he continues to get well for however long it may take to do so, but then at the same time, I fear that we will lose Jason soon given how he's both battling ALS and this recent health scare.


----------



## Randy (Feb 28, 2019)

Hard to say though, really. If you look at Stephen Hawking, he lived to be 76 and there's a lot of otherwise healthy people who don't even live that long. I mean, I'd imagine things can always change from 'day to day' but by most accounts, Jason's disease had 'stabilized' some time ago and he's shown to be very tough, so I remain optimistic.


----------



## wakjob (Feb 28, 2019)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I still have my original Perpetual Burn cassette from back in the late 80's.



Me too!

I wore out the tape for the song 'Air'...
I learned how to play the whole intro finger-picking part.


----------



## cip 123 (Feb 28, 2019)

Wishing him all I can, been jamming my favourite tunes, or what I can, of his after reading this. The dude is my biggest inspiration as a guitarist and a person. Never count him out after all he's been through.

I wish he was more well known. I wish Ibanez would offer him a sig deal based on his old prototype or something similar, just to help out. Anything to get this guy out there. He should be massive given what he's done. Prodigy, and what 2 albums written through his eyes?


----------



## spudmunkey (Feb 28, 2019)

cip 123 said:


> I wish Ibanez would offer him a sig deal based on his old prototype or something similar, just to help out.



Carvin/Kiesel have a couple of Jason Becker signature models, one based on his "Numbers" guitar, one based on his blue flamed maple Carvin, "Bluey" (the only guitar currently from Kiesel still badged as a Carvin), and a couple other models. With all of these, Jason gets a portion of the profit. No idea how much, but a portion.
https://www.kieselguitars.com/customshop/#jb


----------



## cip 123 (Feb 28, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> Carvin/Kiesel have a couple of Jason Becker signature models, one based on his "Numbers" guitar, one based on his blue flamed maple Carvin, "Bluey" (the only guitar currently from Kiesel still badged as a Carvin), and a couple other models. With all of these, Jason gets a portion of the profit. No idea how much, but a portion.
> https://www.kieselguitars.com/customshop/#jb



Oh I know that, I have a bluey.

I'd just love a major company to bring out a guitar for him. People seeing something as crazy as the numbers guitars in stores would surely interest people, great way to get kids in to guitar too. It'd bring him more recognition and a bit more money. Carvin probably give him a good amount, but a worldwide product from the likes of Ibanez could net him a bit more. 

I just want the best for him, he deserves so much.


----------



## Jason B (Mar 1, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> Kiesel shilling with purchase link



As someone who’s been following Jason’s health updates for years and is optimistic that this is a very treatable and temporary setback, no news would cause me more immediate concern than Jeff Kiesel posting one of his crocodile tear videos going “If you’ve ever considered joining the Kiesel Family by buying a Jason Becker signature guitar Kiesel guitar Carvin guitar, NOW is the time! It’s what Alan would have wanted! WE WERE ROBBED! NO RETURNS.”

Because Jeff is saving that commercial for when he’s _certain._

Anyone in the Jason Becker thread wanting to support Jason Becker _directly_ may do so here:

https://fundraise.als.net/classic/jasonbecker

Anyone wanting to support Jeff Kiesel may dispense with noble pretense. I get that the Kiesel guys think buying a Kiesel is the superior way of helping somebody, but you can also do that through buying a used Numbers guitar and donating the difference to Jason.

Anything else is prioritizing Jeff.


----------



## Ziricote (Mar 1, 2019)

He is one of biggest inspiration when i first start learn the guitar


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 1, 2019)

I’ve literally been working on Perpetual Burn for most of my guitar playing life. Most of his stuff is worthy of practice and playing for its technical requirements as well as its theory and musicality. I remember reading an interview with him where he said he and Marty used to sit around and try to come up with the craziest arpeggios to play. His stuff has been a huge influence on me, too, and he has been a huge inspiration as a person.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 1, 2019)

If anyone had a right to be bitter about how life has treated him it would be Jason, and yet he is one of the most amazingly positive & inspiring people on earth and for all this time has never let his condition defeat him, similar to Stephen Hawking. I do remember being a kid and just starting out on guitar and reading his GW interview as Little Ain't Enough album had just come out and he said how bad already his ALS was and just being so sad for him, fact he is still releasing music is incredible. 


One of my favourite clips of him playing
I think he was already in a lot of pain when he did this AIMM clinic and yet his playing is just off the scale


----------



## Fred the Shred (Mar 1, 2019)

Let's hope this takes a turn for the better. Given the crippling issues that come with ALS, it's a very complicated state of affairs as it is, unfortunately.


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 1, 2019)

Can we all flood ibanez with emails in the hopes of them getting a tribute out there?  I just think Jason should be bigger than he is.









https://www.jcfonline.com/threads/145842-Jason-Becker-Ibanez


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 1, 2019)

Jason  

Hoping for the best.


----------



## sirbuh (Mar 1, 2019)

wakjob said:


> Me too!
> 
> I wore out the tape for the song 'Air'...
> I learned how to play the whole intro finger-picking part.



"Air" blew my mind. 

JB is one of those rare cats that serve as inspiration on bad days to keep going and on good days to always do more.


----------



## Demiurge (Mar 2, 2019)

Jason B said:


> As someone who’s been following Jason’s health updates for years and is optimistic that this is a very treatable and temporary setback, no news would cause me more immediate concern than Jeff Kiesel posting one of his crocodile tear videos going “If you’ve ever considered joining the Kiesel Family by buying a Jason Becker signature guitar Kiesel guitar Carvin guitar, NOW is the time! It’s what Alan would have wanted! WE WERE ROBBED! NO RETURNS.”
> 
> Because Jeff is saving that commercial for when he’s _certain._



Saw this yesterday and thought, nah, no way Kiesel would be that crass...

Then I check FB this morning and viola- in my feed is a post from Kiesel for a black in-stock Becker model with this:


> Pick this one up from our in stock section and help support the legend Jason Becker.


----------



## narad (Mar 2, 2019)

If they donated all profits on that model to Jason, I'd order one. Outstanding offer if any Kiesel guy reads this.


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 2, 2019)

narad said:


> If they donated all profits on that model to Jason, I'd order one. Outstanding offer if any Kiesel guy reads this.


I bought mine used (rare in the UK) and donated what I could to jason.

That's another option


----------



## drmosh (Mar 2, 2019)

Man, all my happy thoughts for Jason. Legend


----------



## drmosh (Mar 2, 2019)

Drew said:


> Oh man, check out his Perpetual Burn album. The tone and mix are so 80s it hurts... But the writing... Jesus. Altitudes starts off pretty impressive, and quickly gets more and more insane.



man, given when it was recorded it is fucking mindblowing.


----------



## BornToLooze (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## USMarine75 (Mar 3, 2019)

drmosh said:


> man, given when it was recorded it is fucking mindblowing.



The four albums that inspired me to play guitar in the late 80's were:

Jason Becker - Perpetual Burn
Marty Friedman - Dragon's Kiss
Cacophony - Go Off!
Vinnie Moore - Mind's Eye (listen to at least first 3 tracks!!!)
(bonus - Racer X live)



And if the production on PB hurts your ears, good luck with Go Off! And the singer sounds like a busted version of Jim Gillette x Rob Halford. And major props to Deen Castronovo on drums for keeping up with all Marty's and Jason's guitar shenanigans. Also shout out to Tony Mac for ridiculous keyboard solos on Dragon's Kiss and Mind's Eye = one of the best musicians out there!


----------



## NorCal_Val (Mar 4, 2019)

Glad I got a chance to see Cacophony live.(saw ‘em at The Stone in SF in ‘89) Jason and Marty brought the goods live; it wasn’t just perfected in the studio.
“Perpetual Burn” is a must-have for shred fans.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 4, 2019)

BornToLooze said:


>



This was the first Jason Becker video I ever saw. Instantly hooked. The next one I think was that video where he was playing with a yoyo during that that seemingly endless legato session... 

Fuckin' MANimal...


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 4, 2019)

NorCal_Val said:


> Glad I got a chance to see Cacophony live.(saw ‘em at The Stone in SF in ‘89) Jason and Marty brought the goods live; it wasn’t just perfected in the studio.
> “Perpetual Burn” is a must-have for shred fans.


So envious that you saw them.

As much as shred guys nowadays like Jason Richardson, Jeff Loomis. I don't think anyone has ever had the technique along with he swag Jason and Marty had.


----------



## BornToLooze (Mar 4, 2019)

Konfyouzd said:


> This was the first Jason Becker video I ever saw. Instantly hooked. The next one I think was that video where he was playing with a yoyo during that that seemingly endless legato session...
> 
> Fuckin' MANimal...



I haven't ever seen the yoyo one, off to Youtube...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 4, 2019)

It's when he was with Cacophony. I think it was a guitar duel on stage w/ Friedman.


----------



## Harry (Mar 4, 2019)

cip 123 said:


> So envious that you saw them.
> 
> As much as shred guys nowadays like Jason Richardson, Jeff Loomis. I don't think anyone has ever had the technique along with he swag Jason and Marty had.



Jeff I think at least has a style that I can identify within a few notes, just simply from his pick attack that really stands out from the pack and certain phrases and string bends/vibrato he does.
Upon joining Arch Enemy, it's immediately clear he doesn't sound like Chris Amott or that other guy that was in the band for a short while.
Richardson, while technically amazing and of course incredible how he seems to just able to learn stuff and go on tour with bands in a short matter of time, I honestly doubt I could pick his playing in a blind listening test in a line up of 20 other guys. His vibrato, pick attack and phrasing are pretty much nondescript, bland generic shredder youtube guy just with more technical facility in sheer speed terms. 
Marty might not be as fast or perhaps as clean, but damn you can pick that crazy vibrato and string bending style from a mile away!


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 4, 2019)

Harry said:


> Jeff I think at least has a style that I can identify within a few notes, just simply from his pick attack that really stands out from the pack and certain phrases and string bends/vibrato he does.
> Upon joining Arch Enemy, it's immediately clear he doesn't sound like Chris Amott or that other guy that was in the band for a short while.
> Richardson, while technically amazing and of course incredible how he seems to just able to learn stuff and go on tour with bands in a short matter of time, I honestly doubt I could pick his playing in a blind listening test in a line up of 20 other guys. His vibrato, pick attack and phrasing are pretty much nondescript, bland generic shredder youtube guy just with more technical facility in sheer speed terms.
> Marty might not be as fast or perhaps as clean, but damn you can pick that crazy vibrato and string bending style from a mile away!


Wasn't knocking those guys I like em a lot.

But from the videos I've seen Jason and Marty in those early days had all that technique and the ability to just own the stage.

I'm sure I've missed guys over the years who are great on stage too. But that was one thing that always struck me about videos of Jason he had such presence when playing, not an arrogance, he knew what he was doing and he could have so much fun doing it.


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 4, 2019)

For me, it's 100% Jason's personality. I mean...the "Numbers" guitar, to some people looks, "rediculous" and "like some sort of kids toy"...but that's Jason. Youthful sense of play/humor. He took his music seriously, but had fun with it.


----------



## Jason B (Mar 5, 2019)

Come on, man. You know you’re leaving out the best part of the message:



spudmunkey said:


> For me, it's 100% Jason's personality. I mean...the "Numbers" guitar, to some people looks, "rediculous" and "like some sort of kids toy"...but that's Jason. Youthful sense of play/humor. He took his music seriously, but had fun with it.
> 
> AND *YOU* CAN TOO, RIGHT NOW FOR ONLY A _*PERPETUAL LIMITED TIME*_, AT THE DISCOUNTED *SAAAAAALE *PRICE OF *$1599**:
> 
> ...


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 5, 2019)

Jason B said:


> As someone who’s been following Jason’s health updates for years and is optimistic that this is a very treatable and temporary setback, no news would cause me more immediate concern than Jeff Kiesel posting one of his crocodile tear videos going “If you’ve ever considered joining the Kiesel Family by buying a Jason Becker signature guitar Kiesel guitar Carvin guitar, NOW is the time! It’s what Alan would have wanted! WE WERE ROBBED! NO RETURNS.”
> 
> Because Jeff is saving that commercial for when he’s _certain._
> 
> ...



They recognize Jason and donate the profits to Jason. What horrible people!


----------



## Jason B (Mar 5, 2019)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> They recognize Jason and donate the profits to Jason. What horrible people!



That post you literally quoted out of context was in response to Kiesel’s pet spudmunkey reminding people they could support Jason during this latest health crisis through purchasing a linked Kiesel, in order for a royalty commission to _eventually_ reach him once it was spec’d out, built-to-order, and passes the return period in the next 9-13 weeks, international shipping timelines nonwithstanding - rather than just donate to him directly.

If anything, I should be thanking you for bringing the ALS donation link to this page.

I deserve flak for derailing the thread from that point to make fun of Kiesel’s penchant for shameless marketing, but let’s not join me down in the muck by making the thread a point of contrarian contention concerning how industry-standard artist commissions on a signature guitar means that Jeff isn’t getting enough credit for his charitable nature.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 5, 2019)

Jason B said:


> That post you literally quoted out of context was in response to Kiesel’s pet spudmunkey reminding people they could support Jason during this latest health crisis through purchasing a linked Kiesel, in order for a royalty commission to _eventually_ reach him once it was spec’d out, built-to-order, and passes the return period in the next 9-13 weeks, international shipping timelines nonwithstanding - rather than just donate to him directly.
> 
> If anything, I should be thanking you for bringing the ALS donation link to this page.
> 
> I deserve flak for derailing the thread from that point to make fun of Kiesel’s penchant for shameless marketing, but let’s not join me down in the muck by making the thread a point of contrarian contention concerning how industry-standard artist commissions on a signature guitar means that Jeff isn’t getting enough credit for his charitable nature.


Nah I get it. You wanna say your Point but No one should respond to it though.
I don’t give a shit how much money Kiesel makes, They have given Jason more money than you ever will in your entire life. It’s ass backwards to knock them for supporting somebody in anyway. Jason is getting money from people that probably wouldn’t have given it to him directly. I know it’s hip to be contrarian and hate capitalism But at the end of the day these people are actually getting Jason some money by whatever means and it something they didn’t have to do and it’s something that Jason apparently was OK with. So to knock him seems like some kind of hipster bullshit. Like Kiesel not, They’ve done more to support him than anybody on this board ever will.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 5, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> For me, it's 100% Jason's personality. I mean...the "Numbers" guitar, to some people looks, "rediculous" and "like some sort of kids toy"...but that's Jason. Youthful sense of play/humor. He took his music seriously, but had fun with it.


"Music is the language of my heart"


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 5, 2019)

UPDATE on Jason from Pat 


"Update on Jason:

Again, we want to thank you all for your thoughts, meditations, prayers, love, and good vibes. We can feel them. We are waiting for a procedure (needle aspiration) to see what is going on with the abscess in Jason's lung and why it is not responding to antibiotics.

He is off the antibiotics for now so the awful side effects are mostly gone. And, we are all doing our own meditation/praying, etc., including Jason. He is so looking forward to feeling good again, and appreciates all your support.

Pat Becker"


Hope his health continues to strengthen


----------



## Jason B (Mar 6, 2019)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> shotgun vitriole



Chris, how about we resolve this by each matching the other’s direct donation to Jason? PM me a number, I’ll hold you to scouts’ honor and send you back a screenshot of the receipt.


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 6, 2019)

Jesus stop with the crap. 

Kiesel donate to jason regardless of how you like their marketing tactics. 

You're free to donate whatever you like whenever you like, don't turn a health scare in to potshots and donation challenges.

If you want to help Jason either donate or help get his name/story out there. Email a news company, a blogger etc if you don't want to donate. The more Jason is recognised for his achievements the better.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Mar 6, 2019)

Jason B said:


> Chris, how about we resolve this by each matching the other’s direct donation to Jason? PM me a number, I’ll hold you to scouts’ honor and send you back a screenshot of the receipt.


Me donating money wont make your dumb post less dumb. Must be a millinal. Just donate if you want. But don’t knock people who are actually doing something to help.


----------



## aesthyrian (Mar 6, 2019)

Pretty shitty when people let their personal dislike of Jeff Kiesel completely hijack a thread about the condition of one of the most amazing humans to still live, Jason Becker.

Grow the fuck up people. Leave your petty BS at the door, please. This is about Jason and his health, not your crusade against Kiesel. Very fucking distasteful. Don't we already have a giant anti-Kiesel circle jerk thread? Leave the jizz in that thread.


----------



## NoodleFace (Mar 6, 2019)

cip 123 said:


> So envious that you saw them.
> 
> As much as shred guys nowadays like Jason Richardson, Jeff Loomis. I don't think anyone has ever had the technique along with he swag Jason and Marty had.


How dare you put Jeff Loomis and Jason Richardson in the same category. Jeff Loomis has been playing professionally longer than Jason Richardson has been alive.

His catalog speaks for itself. And I think he has every right to be listed in the same vein as Becker - he even has a cover of Perpetual Burn. Jason was a magical player, but let's be real for a minute here and not discount other players because someone is perceived to be on another level.


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 6, 2019)

NoodleFace said:


> How dare you put Jeff Loomis and Jason Richardson in the same category. Jeff Loomis has been playing professionally longer than Jason Richardson has been alive.
> 
> His catalog speaks for itself. And I think he has every right to be listed in the same vein as Becker - he even has a cover of Perpetual Burn. Jason was a magical player, but let's be real for a minute here and not discount other players because someone is perceived to be on another level.



How dare you reply without digesting what my posts were actually about. 

I didn't discount either players technique if you read my replies?

If you'll read my points I was talking about the way Marty and Jas handled themselves on stage. Don't come at me with some high and mighty opinion on who you think is deserving of comparison. Both are monsters and Jeff was kind enough to feature on Jason Richardson' album. And they're both big big Becker fans.

Oh also Jason Richardson has covered serrana... When he was about 17. Jeff was playing the same time marty and Becker were, even almost got the Megadeth gig. Richardson was proving himself to be a monster player before he could even play gigs in most venues due to his age, just like Jeff. If there are any two cats who deserve to be mentioned against Becker and Marty it's Richardson and Loomis, not only are they both big fans, they both proved themselves to be extraordinary players at young ages.


----------



## budda (Mar 6, 2019)

Trainwreck unfolding.


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 6, 2019)

budda said:


> Trainwreck unfolding.


In typical SSO fashion...


----------



## drmosh (Mar 8, 2019)

USMarine75 said:


> The four albums that inspired me to play guitar in the late 80's were:
> 
> Jason Becker - Perpetual Burn
> Marty Friedman - Dragon's Kiss
> ...




dude, Vinnie Moore is a genius. He blew my mind when I first heard that album. It seems we're the same age


----------



## NoodleFace (Mar 8, 2019)

cip 123 said:


> How dare you reply without digesting what my posts were actually about.
> 
> I didn't discount either players technique if you read my replies?
> 
> ...


You know what man! You know what!!!!!

Ok I'm gonna be the big man here. Last night I listened to a bunch of richardsons stuff. I had only watched a couple things before and while I thought he was good I didn't think he was anything special. I changed my mind after last night. I hate the djent stuff, but he's at a virtuoso level, damn. 

Sorry for being a dickhead


----------



## drmosh (Mar 9, 2019)

Richardson is an animal, and it's good we're all friends again


----------



## Louis Cypher (Mar 14, 2019)

http://www.blabbermouth.net/news/jason-becker-to-undergo-operation-to-drain-abscess-in-his-lung/



> According to his mother, *Patricia Becker*, this "should be an outpatient procedure, if all goes well. He is off the antibiotics for now and some of the side effects have ceased, but there are still bouts of shortness of breath and rapid heartbeats, which is quite scary and causes anxiety and stress, which means no computer time and some adjustments in food/water intake and things like that," she said. "Kind of touch and go, but we are all expecting a good outcome."


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 5, 2021)

uuughh not again


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 5, 2021)

Damn...


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Apr 5, 2021)

Breaks my fucking heart.


----------



## Floppystrings (Apr 5, 2021)

Hang in there Jason, there are still things to see and songs to hear.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 5, 2021)

IG post of Jason Richardson playing Serrana on Jason Becker's Carvin:

https://www.instagram.com/p/CNTTizCpRWU/?igshid=1m5l1vy30j999


----------



## narad (Apr 5, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 92204



I'm a million miles away from believing in the power of prayer, but for Jason Becker, he's damn well getting them.


----------



## spudmunkey (Apr 5, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> IG post of Jason Richardson playing Serrana on Jason Becker's Carvin:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CNTTizCpRWU/?igshid=1m5l1vy30j999
> 
> View attachment 92205



I think that is the one made by Hurricane. (It was also made by Peavy and Paradise, but I believe that's the Hurricane one).


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 5, 2021)

narad said:


> I'm a million miles away from believing in the power of prayer, but for Jason Becker, he's damn well getting them.



Right? I'm an atheist so I prayed to Carl Sagan instead.



spudmunkey said:


> I think that is the one made by Hurricane. (It was also made by Peavy and Paradise, but I believe that's the Hurricane one).



You know it might be... good catch! I didnt even think about it when I was reposting was just trying to put something positive out there.


----------



## Floppystrings (Apr 5, 2021)

Maybe we can post more covers to send some positive energy his way, or maybe someone who doesn't know about Becker will get to hear what that man did for guitar playing, Richie Allen got the ok from Jason to cover this, and it's very well done:



Some of these songs seem to take on a much sadder tone over time...damn


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## ramses (Apr 5, 2021)

narad said:


> I'm a million miles away from believing in the power of prayer, but for Jason Becker, he's damn well getting them.



Same boat :'-(


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Apr 6, 2021)

I constantly think that whatever we do, whatever other artists and his friends do, is not enough for Jason, and I mean that he deserves more and our best efforts


----------



## Joan Maal (Apr 6, 2021)

Every time a new message appears in this topic my heart skips a beat.


----------



## NoodleFace (Apr 6, 2021)

That Ritchie Allan cover almost blew out my ear drums when I opened the video, but it's a solid cover

Richardson isn't human, that was the cleanest cover of those sweeps I've ever heard.


----------



## Floppystrings (Apr 6, 2021)

OmegaSlayer said:


> I constantly think that whatever we do, whatever other artists and his friends do, is not enough for Jason, and I mean that he deserves more and our best efforts



I feel like showing his music to new people is something I will be doing forever.

Herman Li has been doing charity events on Twitch for Becker recently, the next one is 6pm eastern time tomorrow (April 7th) with Stevie T. https://www.twitch.tv/hermanli


----------



## Tonefinder (Apr 7, 2021)

TheShreddinHand said:


> And keep in mind how young he was doing Cacophony and that solo record with NO internet/youtube/etc. to learn from. Dude was insane and it's just crazy all that was taken away. Really saddening to read that FB message.


Maybe innovators like Becker existed precisely BECAUSE of the lack of generic, modern resources. Most of my students can't even tune a guitar by ear; when I was a kid, we had no choice.


----------



## narad (Apr 7, 2021)

Tonefinder said:


> Maybe innovators like Becker existed precisely BECAUSE of the lack of generic, modern resources. Most of my students can't even tune a guitar by ear; when I was a kid, we had no choice.



And the choice I made was to play out of tune for forever.


----------



## NoodleFace (Apr 7, 2021)

Tonefinder said:


> Maybe innovators like Becker existed precisely BECAUSE of the lack of generic, modern resources. Most of my students can't even tune a guitar by ear; when I was a kid, we had no choice.


I didn't really start training my ear until we were doing a cover show for Dismember. The tabs were both wrong and most just flat out didn't exist. Also because they used HM-2's it was insane trying to learn the songs. But we did it... 9 songs... now my ear is pretty good.


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 7, 2021)

Tonefinder said:


> Most of my students can't even tune a guitar by ear; when I was a kid, we had no choice.



Yeah it's weird, one of the only guitar skills I have is being able to actually tune a guitar in multiple different tunings without a tuner or reference.


----------



## spudmunkey (Apr 7, 2021)

jaxadam said:


> Yeah it's weird, one of the only guitar skills I have is being able to actually tune a guitar in multiple different tunings without a tuner or reference.



When you say this, do you mean that it's actually in tune with a tuner (basically perfect pitch), or do you mean that you're just in tune with yourself? I've had entire band practices where there was no tuner to be found and we all just tuned to each other, and it worked out just fine...but the moment we tried to jam to a recording, we were very very "off".


----------



## jaxadam (Apr 7, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> When you say this, do you mean that it's actually in tune with a tuner (basically perfect pitch), or do you mean that you're just in tune with yourself? I've had entire band practices where there was no tuner to be found and we all just tuned to each other, and it worked out just fine...but the moment we tried to jam to a recording, we were very very "off".



At pitch. I've got a pretty good ear for E and C. I've done both, just tune close to others, and also tune up to damn near exact pitch.


----------



## Floppystrings (Apr 7, 2021)

Floppystrings said:


> I feel like showing his music to new people is something I will be doing forever.
> 
> Herman Li has been doing charity events on Twitch for Becker recently, the next one is 6pm eastern time tomorrow (April 7th) with Stevie T. https://www.twitch.tv/hermanli



Herman Li is live: https://www.twitch.tv/hermanli He is playing all kinds of videos telling Jason's Story right now.


----------



## ramses (Apr 7, 2021)

Tonefinder said:


> Most of my students can't even tune a guitar by ear; when I was a kid, we had no choice.



Wait, you didn't have a landline phone? I used that in my childhood to tune my guitar, 440hz!


----------



## BornToLooze (Apr 7, 2021)

Tonefinder said:


> Most of my students can't even tune a guitar by ear; when I was a kid, we had no choice.



I never realized I could until I changed the strings on 4 of my dad's guitars and couldn't find the tuner to double check them before I put them up.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## StevenC (Apr 8, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> IG post of Jason Richardson playing Serrana on Jason Becker's Carvin:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CNTTizCpRWU/?igshid=1m5l1vy30j999
> 
> View attachment 92205





spudmunkey said:


> I think that is the one made by Hurricane. (It was also made by Peavy and Paradise, but I believe that's the Hurricane one).


That's the Peavey, the original numbers guitar. Thumbprint and message, sticker behind bridge, two tone bridge and headstock all identify it. 

He only had 2 Hurricanes, the Speed Metal Symphony white one and the Perpetual Burn blue one. Then there's the 2 original Carvins, the Go Off pink with stickers and the Serrana video blue flame.

He signed with Peavey some time after that before getting sick with the intention of a signature model, I believe, producing the numbers guitar. Then Ibanez and Jackson made versions for him at some point. The Paradise guitar was available to buy for a few years, and then he went back to Carvin/Kiesel for these newer signature models.


----------



## spudmunkey (Apr 8, 2021)

StevenC said:


> That's the Peavey, the original numbers guitar. Thumbprint and message, sticker behind bridge, two tone bridge and headstock all identify it.
> 
> He only had 2 Hurricanes, the Speed Metal Symphony white one and the Perpetual Burn blue one. Then there's the 2 original Carvins, the Go Off pink with stickers and the Serrana video blue flame.
> 
> He signed with Peavey some time after that before getting sick with the intention of a signature model, I believe, producing the numbers guitar. Then Ibanez and Jackson made versions for him at some point. The Paradise guitar was available to buy for a few years, and then he went back to Carvin/Kiesel for these newer signature models.



See, that headstock looks like the Hurricane headstock, and not like the Peavy headstock I've seen on their Numbers guitar:


The one we see EVH playing looks like the headstock is more hurricane-ish.

I wish so many of the photos of these old guitars didn't have the headstock cut off.


----------



## StevenC (Apr 8, 2021)

spudmunkey said:


> See, that headstock looks like the Hurricane headstock, and not like the Peavy headstock I've seen on their Numbers guitar:
> 
> 
> The one we see EVH playing looks like the headstock is more hurricane-ish.
> ...



https://www.instagram.com/p/CLbBDQ3HoZi/?igshid=1ec0iazsauj0k

He's playing this guitar. It says Peavey on the headstock.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 8, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> IG post of Jason Richardson playing Serrana on Jason Becker's Carvin:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CNTTizCpRWU/?igshid=1m5l1vy30j999



Pure insanity.

It's great to see so many players coming together to help Jason. Are the past Herman Li Twitch streams worth watching? Or do you have to pay for them?

Edit: You have to subscribe to watch them.


----------



## X1X (Apr 8, 2021)

ramses said:


> Wait, you didn't have a landline phone? I used that in my childhood to tune my guitar, 440hz!



I modded my landline to 432 Hz


----------



## cip 123 (Apr 8, 2021)

Forever frustrated his Ibanez Proto never made it past that, especially since it almost an AZ shape


----------



## Gnarcade (Apr 8, 2021)

cip 123 said:


> Forever frustrated his Ibanez Proto never made it past that, especially since it almost an AZ shape


God damn is that cool!!! I can't believe I had never seen that before. I love how almost every single guitar of his looks like it had been attacked by him.


----------



## Musiscience (Apr 9, 2021)

cip 123 said:


> Forever frustrated his Ibanez Proto never made it past that, especially since it almost an AZ shape



First time seeing that too, and it's glorious! These inlays/rainbow logo are really doing it for me. Much more than the Carvin ones. Ibanez should make a run of these and give part of the profits to help with his medical bills. I'm sure they'd sell in hours.


----------



## Drew (Apr 9, 2021)

Drew said:


> He was given a year, as I recall. I have an uncle who was diagnosed a while back, given two years tops. That was maybe seven years ago, but it's starting to catch up with him.  We're just grateful for the time we have that we had no right to expect.


By the way, since this thread has gotten some attention in recent days with the recent degradation in Jason's condition... My uncle died early last week. He promised my grandmother she wouldn't have to bury one of her children when he was first diagnosed, and she passed away (old age, thankfully not covid) in January. He was by then trying to get a web site built for, and provide some ongoing structure for, an ALS patient/family member support group he'd co-founded in Berkshire County, but once that was done, well... I guess after 8 years of fighting, he decided he'd done what he set out to do, and stopped treatment (and soon after stopped eating) about a month before his body finally gave up. One of the quietly toughest guys I've ever met, and I'm proud to be his nephew. I'm glad he was able to end it on his own terms and that ALS itself never fully won.


----------



## Avedas (Apr 9, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> IG post of Jason Richardson playing Serrana on Jason Becker's Carvin:
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CNTTizCpRWU/?igshid=1m5l1vy30j999


Man I forgot how completely nuts Serrana is. I tried playing it again for the first time in like 10 years but that shit is straight up impossible when it gets into the diminished section. JB is a true legend.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 9, 2021)

Avedas said:


> Man I forgot how completely nuts Serrana is. I tried playing it again for the first time in like 10 years but that shit is straight up impossible when it gets into the diminished section. JB is a true legend.



I used to think I was close... and then I'd rewatch and remember they were clean at this speed lol.


----------



## Drew (Apr 9, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> I used to think I was close... and then I'd rewatch and remember they were clean at this speed lol.



God, horribly bright tone, horribly fluid and effortless technique. Yup, that's Becker.  

Unreal talent.


----------



## nightlight (Apr 9, 2021)

That's very sad news. He's been fighting a long time, I wonder what it must be like to have been one of the best guitarists on the planet and then being unable to play anymore, or even move. 

Talk about a hard life, he's been dealt some incredibly unfair cards. 

I don't know, if I was in a condition like that, I'd have lost the will to live. More power to Becker, I hope he can pull through this. Lots of people rooting for him, got to be some powerful juju in the volume of well wishes.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Apr 9, 2021)

*Just Been Posted on FB:

TeamBecker*
1 h ·
Hi Everyone! Here's an update on Jason from Amy (Jason's Sister-In-Law) and Pat (Jason's Mom).
We will provide updates as they become available.
Thank you for all the good mojo, love, and prayers.
Update!
I just spoke with Pat. She has spent the last 2 nights in the hospital with Jason. Serrana is with him now.
Jason is still in the hospital receiving iv fluids and antibiotics.
He really likes his doctor. The doctor is very optimistic that antibiotics will improve his bacterial infection.
Jason is hoping to come home in a day or two.
XoX
-Amy


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 9, 2021)

I just wanted to share one of my fav videos of Jason and Marty jamming.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## sirbuh (Apr 10, 2021)

thats my boy


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 10, 2021)

I can finally unpucker my anus. Lost Eddie... Jason and Betty White are all I have left in this life that matter. Well... and the wife and kids I suppose.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Apr 10, 2021)

Man, if ever there was anyone in the rock/metal industry who would have every right to think the world is shitty and unfair, it's Jason Becker, but this man has NEVER let ANYTHING get him down. It's like he's going on pure optimism and will and it's absolutely insane. I know many such as myself love to praise him for his guitar work, but this man's power in believing in himself speaks volumes as to the kind of person he is. I know that the bitter day will come, but it's quite clear this man just has no quit. It's spectacular. Obviously, any of of us would wish he never had to go through this, period, and that he could play the guitar the traditional way, but the fact that he's STILL writing, STILL composing, I mean are there any words in ANY language that can convey the sheer and utter badass this guy really is?


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 10, 2021)

TheBlackBard said:


> Man, if ever there was anyone in the rock/metal industry who would have every right to think the world is shitty and unfair, it's Jason Becker, but this man has NEVER let ANYTHING get him down. It's like he's going on pure optimism and will and it's absolutely insane. I know many such as myself love to praise him for his guitar work, but this man's power in believing in himself speaks volumes as to the kind of person he is. I know that the bitter day will come, but it's quite clear this man just has no quit. It's spectacular. Obviously, any of of us would wish he never had to go through this, period, and that he could play the guitar the traditional way, but the fact that he's STILL writing, STILL composing, I mean are there any words in ANY language that can convey the sheer and utter badass this guy really is?





Put the greatness of this in perspective - he wrote this using code derived from his eye muscle movements. I'll put that up with Beethoven any day.

Fun fact... My wife knows I want this played on a loop at my funeral.


----------



## beerandbeards (Apr 10, 2021)

Just like the documentary: Not Dead Yet.


Jason is such an amazing soul. Even if you remove his amazing talent as a musician, he’s just an amazing human with such a great optimistic outlook.


----------



## nightlight (Apr 11, 2021)

USMarine75 said:


> I just wanted to share one of my fav videos of Jason and Marty jamming.




What surprised me is that Becker sounds so clean when he plays, while Marty - impossibly - sounds messy.


----------



## narad (Apr 11, 2021)

cip 123 said:


> Forever frustrated his Ibanez Proto never made it past that, especially since it almost an AZ shape



That's why better than the numbers.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Apr 11, 2021)

narad said:


> That's why better than the numbers.


Hell yes it is


----------



## Marked Man (Apr 11, 2021)

TheShreddinHand said:


> And keep in mind how young he was doing Cacophony and that solo record with NO internet/youtube/etc. to learn from. Dude was insane and it's just crazy all that was taken away. Really saddening to read that FB message.



I don't think many people realize what an advantage it is to have UNLIMITED free, step by step, closeup lessons on the internets. There was no such thing when I started. You learned any way you could, which could be from friends, tab, or by listening to records/CDs over and over again....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Harry (Apr 12, 2021)

^Ah thank god!



USMarine75 said:


>




I always forget that's a thing, someone will post it and my mind is blown all over again.
Many of of those stretches closer to the nut end of the board are already really rough with the 24.75" scale JB often favored, but here's Mr Showoff Jeff doing it on a 26.5" scale guitar  I have not seen the man in real life, but he surely must have huge mitts like Vai and Hendrix.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 12, 2021)

He’s a tall dude I think about 6 foot 2 or 6 foot 3 inches judging by a pictures of me beside him. He does have giant hands and is terrifying live.


----------



## StevenC (Apr 12, 2021)

Yes Jason! 


Lorcan Ward said:


> He’s a tall dude I think about 6 foot 2 or 6 foot 3 inches judging by a pictures of me beside him. He does have giant hands and is terrifying live.


I think he's like 10 or 11' based on the picture I have of him where he is twice my height.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 12, 2021)

StevenC said:


> Yes Jason!
> 
> I think he's like 10 or 11' based on the picture I have of him where he is twice my height.


----------



## brector (Apr 12, 2021)

StevenC said:


> Yes Jason!
> 
> I think he's like 10 or 11' based on the picture I have of him where he is twice my height.


Ha! I am 5'11" and he is a few inches taller than I am


----------



## Dooky (Apr 12, 2021)

Marked Man said:


> I don't think many people realize what an advantage it is to have UNLIMITED free, step by step, closeup lessons on the internets. There was no such thing when I started. You learned any way you could, which could be from friends, tab, or by listening to records/CDs over and over again....



I was having this discussion with a friend just last week. I really wish YouTube and internet lessons were around when I was starting out. I learned from guitar magazines and listening to albums. But if I didn't have the tab for a complicated song I couldn't work it out by ear. But for dudes like Jason at such a young age to be playing the way they were back then is just amazing. I remember seeing a video of him playing a Yngwie tune in it's entirety when he was about 16. Crazy stuff.


----------



## mastapimp (Apr 12, 2021)

Harry said:


> ^Ah thank god!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've met him and talked to him after a Conquering Dystopia show. We're the same height, 6'1" Shook his hand as well, can confirm they're large.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 12, 2021)

Look at the size of Becker's hands in the Serrana vid. 

Then again, check out the meaty hands of Gambale and he has no problem shredding. Just doesnt have the stretches.


----------



## NoodleFace (Apr 13, 2021)

Becker is a true prodigy at the instrument. Yeah, he practiced a lot, I'm not downplaying that. But he had a real gift to his playing that you don't get by running through scales and arpeggios all day. His brain was able to think different than everyone else. I'd put Vai in this group too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Hollowway (Apr 17, 2021)

I keep seeing them say “Serrana is with him now,” or “Gary and Serrana are with him.” Who is Serrana? I didn’t realize it was a real person. I thought I knew a lot about Jason, but I have no idea who she is. Is she his sister, or...?


----------



## ScottThunes1960 (Apr 17, 2021)

If I recall, she’s an ex and namesake to the song, who went into nursing and became his home nurse/caregiver. It’s been a while since I saw the doc or read a bio about Jason.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 18, 2021)

Yeah, I just found her. Serrana Pilar. I didn’t know the song was named after a person. Which is kind of embarrassing, because I consider myself a huge JB fan.


----------



## Kwert (Jun 10, 2021)

For those who are interested, there are a few cool pieces up for sale on Reverb with proceeds all going towards Jason's treatment as part of the fundraiser that Herman Li helped spearhead. Amongst these are one of the Charvel GG sig prototypes that Guthrie toured hard for a year or so, and an Andy Timmons LACS owned by him. Both guitars are signed. There's also a Vai signed JEM and a Nili Brosh owned/signed Ibby Premium. 

https://reverb.com/shop/jason-becke...kS6ysQyCfGr1IIwE-E1acW2W0UVEnzwDSDJr46aIMOudY


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 3, 2021)

The auctions are now up for Jason's own personal guitars:

Blue Hurricane: Jason Becker's Blue Hurricane Guitar (#0943) on Jul 15, 2021 | Guernsey's in NY (liveauctioneers.com)

White Hurricane: Jason Becker's White Hurricane Guitar (#0941) on Jul 15, 2021 | Guernsey's in NY (liveauctioneers.com)

Peavey 'Numbers': Jason Becker's Peavy Prototype Numbers Guitar (#0942) on Jul 15, 2021 | Guernsey's in NY (liveauctioneers.com)


----------



## Marked Man (Jul 4, 2021)

Harry said:


> ^Ah thank god!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's too bad that he was only ~16 when he tried out for Megadeth and Mustaine couldn't hire him based on age alone. Would've loved to have heard him on some MD albums. Jeff's talents are currently not being utilized to the fullest....


----------



## Marked Man (Jul 4, 2021)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> I still have my original Perpetual Burn cassette from back in the late 80's.



Me too, I know exactly where it is, too, although I guess it's time I bought it on CD!! I bought it the year after I started playing, in 1990. Same year I bought many other cassettes, including Cacophony, Rust in Peace, Racer X Live, (Loudness) Soldier of Fortune, Passion and Warfare, (Alex Masi) Vertical Invader, Rising Force/Marching Out/Trilogy, and many other shredtastic albums that heavily influenced my young guitar identity.


----------



## Scordare (Jul 4, 2021)

Marked Man said:


> Me too, I know exactly where it is, too, although I guess it's time I bought it on CD!! I bought it the year after I started playing, in 1990. Same year I bought many other cassettes, including Cacophony, Rust in Peace, Racer X Live, (Loudness) Soldier of Fortune, Passion and Warfare, (Alex Masi) Vertical Invader, Rising Force/Marching Out/Trilogy, and many other shredtastic albums that heavily influenced my young guitar identity.



Yes!! Alex Masi Vertical Invader!! One of my top 5 shred albums..


----------



## Marked Man (Jul 4, 2021)

Scordare said:


> Yes!! Alex Masi Vertical Invader!! One of my top 5 shred albums..



I especially like the round neck rail tone he got with his Charvel Fusions on that album. I remember one of my formative recording experiences with my first drum machine and 4-track was setting up a basic beat to be used as a platform for bizarro free form shred improv, kind of like a less extreme/more structured version of Experimetal. I LOVED when he went off into the 5th dimension or wherever he went when he lost all composure, psycho sweeps, desperately flailing LOL....  

What a great time it was to discover guitar!


----------



## c7spheres (Jul 14, 2021)

Steve Vai just posted that 3 of Jason Beckers guitars are going up for auction for anyone that's interested:

I can't get the link to work but it's on Vai's Facebook page.


----------

